# New Years Eve-ill



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

Let's see...unlike making a New Years Resolution here like...you know...lose weight...stop smoking...excercise more...
We should state here as to what kind of props we want to make by Halloween...and then see who actually makes them....or how far we get.

Mine are:
To have 13 skellies painted
Create 3 "Army of Darkness" warriors
Make 1 tombstone


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

I resolve to make ....

A pneumatic Frankenstein type monster.
A lab prop to accompany him.
A hanging man prop.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

my resolution


25 ft tall pumpkin patch gone bad
hound of hell with reaper (motion)
entry way in to haunt with motion lightning system and bleeding blocks
4 evil pall barer's, accolyte, evil preacher following
hope fully shiatsu corpse in coffin


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh this will be fun to go back to and see what we were able to accomplish. Ok I think I would like to accomplish:
5 more zombies
clown props for my clown room this year
a crap load of tombstones
I also would like to make sections of walls though out the year so maybe I could have a small walk through, but it depends on my budget.
Oh and outside of Halloween I want to work on my patience cause unless I'm going through menopause I need to not get so bent out of shape over certain things.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

My wishful thinking list:

*Fire breathing dragon (not actual fire...) on the roof
*Large Washington Irving tombstone with Headless Horseman statuary (already started)
*Three Billy Goats Gruff scene with goats made from Christmas deer, a bridge and Troll jumping out from under it
*A few more basic tombstones with some humorous epitaphs.
*A pirate ship wreck for Captain Hook and possibly Tick-Tock the crocodile
*Brothers Grimm inverted bust illusions (already started)
*An FCG
*Humpty Dumpty being pushed (already started)
*improve and corpse my blucky pirate crew
*replace stolen mushroom man, maybe add a few more


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

Since it is so cold and I am burned out on Christmas, I stayed home and watched horror movies and painted and already have two of the 13 skellies painted!!!


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

I resolve to make/have the following:
1) at least 6 tombstones carved using the instructables "sand blasting method".
2) The Book of Time project completed.
3) Compile all of the saved projects for a printed version of my Archives and bound into a book.

On a Non-Halloween related subject, I resolve to get at least a part time job to help PAY for the above 3 items.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I resolve to (try to) make:

1) An FCG
2) Kicking legs
3) Something with a Shiatsu massagers (a co-worker has promised me one he has lying about)
4) A few Tombstones
5) A prop for whatever contest Zombie comes up with.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I resolve to help Spooky1 get his list taken care of


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Nov 16, 2009)

1. start up a halloween website
2. build like 75 feet of fence
3. build some coloums
4. more tombstones 
5. build some wall panels for the carport haunt. 
6. get an outdoor outlet! (tired of runing the cords from inside the house. lol

-BYH


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

well, lets see, :
a new were wolf,
a leer,
a crawling or shiatzu zombie,
more tombstones,
a couple of zombies,
rethink the witches and their area.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

1) FCG
2) Mausoleum for the FCG
3) Crumbling pillars for cemetary
4) Paint the backside of my Gingerbread House facade to stonework
5) Figure what to do with the 2 shiatsu's I didn't use.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Since my grave peeper was a big hit, I am making
1. a rocking gravestone
2. a gravestone with hands that claw up from the grave
3. I am also replacing some of my store-bought gravestones
4. some more fence
5. a couple of small corner columns
6. maybe replace my existing gate columns
7. I forgot, the FCG spider. Thats my biggie this year.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Get my ghost flying.
Use the Shiatsu hack.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I resolve to make:

one how-to a month

one blog post a week

one grave escape zombie

sculpt a child skull and make a mold. 

and a whole new theme this year. :0


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

DC- I can't wait to see what you come up with for next year... any ideas? Or would it be classified?


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Devils Chariot said:


> I resolve to make:
> ...
> and a whole new theme this year. :0


DC - I cannot wait to see your new theme!!

I resolve to get my website up and running.

Add some new Acts to my internet comic strip "In The BoneYard"
http://screamingscarecrow.stripgenerator.com/ (Start with ActI SceneI)

Then I need to find a permanent home for my haunt because I'm getting too old to keep building a structure from scratch every year just to then tear it all down and haul it away!!

Good luck to you all with your Haunted Resolutions!!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

I would like to finish:

1. A foam cutting table
2. More tombstones. 5-20
3. A pneumatic pop up MIB kinda thing.
4. Finally finish my pumpkin rot style scarecrow that's been neglected for a year. Poor thing.
5. New poem and continue to rework the audio on the last one.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

OK so far:
1) an electric chair (sit in it and get your picture taken) with a surprise
2) control panel for the electric chair
3) shiatsu zombie
4) weasel ball under leaves grave movement
5) more to be added


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Devils Chariot said:


> I resolve to make:
> 
> one how-to a month
> 
> ...


Geez, is that all? Slacker!:googly::jol:


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

This is a great idea for a thread!

I want to make:
A 3-axis skull (already started)
A giant animated spider
A spider room with webbed victims
A new entrance to the haunt


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

I hope you guys do how to's on these projects!

Mine is replace my glued together tombstones with the thicker 2 inch ones around 10 of those.
Do three groundbreaker zombies(mask are bought)

replace most of tea light candles with electric strand of flicker candles(got 2 strands of 7 bought)

Restain my corpse

Make one animamatronic

At least find one prop to use those 2 reindeer motors I have which goes along with the above


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Lets see...
*Sculpted vampire, (already started)
*More tombstones, (original right)
*Some kind of pneumatic popup if possible
*Creepy amish type charater for farm, pumpkin patch side of haunt
*new coffin
*I would like to make a shiatsu prop
*Skelton type guy 
*Finish some stuff thats been drying forever
*Maybe sell some stuff that doesn't really fit in to a possible new theme
And I know there's a bunch more stuff, I keep drawing things and getting ideas!!


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I am going to make a Sam character (Trick 'r Treat), a giant spider to drop down over my driveway, a ghost prop (similar to Grim Hollow's), and a million dollars. Bring on 2010!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I'm gonna finish my ****in' costume for once.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Happy New Year everyone!

I'm doing some final tweaking to my theme so I'll letcha' know shortly!


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

I made another resolution.....learn as much from the How-To's section as I can this year!!!


----------



## Sananeko (Oct 17, 2009)

Making bone molds so I can start my halloween section
To make a tombstone that my annoying monster of related blood can't destroy. (I'm going to enjoy this one)
Finally take the time to work on my spider webs and spiders.
Make some body parts. (I will have to remember not to prop them up in a corner when I'm not working on them..)


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I really need to work on my tombstones this year. They stick together when I store them and now alot of the foam is showing.
I'm going with an overrun with spiders theme this year so I'll have to come up with some really large spiders, as well as large numbers of spiders of all sizes.
I'm going to have to overhall my FCG. She didn't work at all this year. Had to use her as a satic prop.
That should get me started. I can always add more ideas if I get these finished.


----------



## FrozenPumpkins (Jul 5, 2009)

Here's mine:

- Make a new gravestone or two and figure out how to seal the ones I made this year
- Build a new witch to replace my storebought one
- Build my first groundbreaker
- Think about lighting and sound more


----------



## ubzest (Jul 1, 2008)

HOLY CRAP!! I just realized I don t even have a new layout planned yet!
I hope to 
1-take down the lame store bought axworthy type ghost still hanging in the yard.
2-figure out something to do with the 3 rotisserie motors I have.
3-try to sculpt a head like I seen on here.
4 try to figure out how to ' make-up' the 30ish hairdresser heads I have.
and the outdoor outlets is something I've been asking for ,for the past 4 years. and thats after I figure out a new floor plan!


----------



## Dungeon Keeper (Sep 25, 2009)

New theme this year, so lots to do between two of us:

4-6 big sideshow style canvas pannels (5'x7')
carousel room with moving horses or a turntable
drop pannel
marionette room of dolls and clowns
2-3 pre haunt meeting with actos to go over theme and technique
re work Shiatsu reacher
re work floating graveyard lantern
horse drawn hearse(if time allows)


----------

